# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  الصبر على الشدائد

## حبي عترة محمد

[SIZE=4pt]الصبر على الشدائد
ذات مساء أحاطت بي الهموم،وغشتني الأحزان،وأحسست بضيق شديد وهم ثقيل ،فلقد نزلت بي نازلة ، وكنت وحيدا أفكر فيما ألم بي، فأن من حوادث الزمان ما لو نزل بالجبال لاندكت جوانبها وتصدعت أركانها،فاتجهت إلى النافذة ،لعلى أستنشق من النسمات ما يهدأ همومي،ويخفف عنى بعض ما أنا فيه....وبينما أقلب طرف عيني في السماء،_فتفكرت بمصائب الأيام بقلب صابر مفعم بالإيمان، ونفس مطمئنة راضية بقضاء الله ،

فرب العزة يقول (والصابرين في البأساء والضراء وحين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون))البقرة/177
فتمضى الأيام ودوام الحال من المحال...فلا يبقى شيء.

أرجو ألا تلومني أن حدثتكم عن همومي وأشجاني ومتاعبي وأحزاني ،فما أنت ألا أنا..وما أنا ألا أنت
فلقد ابتلاني الله ابتلاء ضاق به صدري،واضطربت له نفسي،وكثير ممن حولي حاولوا أن يجدوا لي مخرجا فما استطاعوا،ولكنى استشعرت بقوة إيماني وثبات يقيني...أن ذلك

ما هو إلا امتحان من الله ،

فلم يتمكن اليأس منى.
ولم يهن لي عزم.
فقد عودني ربى مع قوة إيماني وثبات يقيني .... إنني سأجد عنده فرجاً ومخرجاً وتيسيراً..
فأحمده على كل حال، وأرجو رحمته ولطفه وهداه،
فلقد ورد أن الله يواصل البلاء بعبده المؤمن فينزل البلاء علية واحدا بعد الآخر حتى يمشى على الأرض وليس عليه خطيئة..

وحكمة الله

نافذة فيما قدر وقضى..فعندما ترى قضاء الله يجرى عليك فلا تجزع لما نزل بك،ولا تحزن لما أصابك
والجأ إلى الله،ولا تيأس من روح الله
((إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرين))يوسف/87
وهو سبحانه فتح باب الأمل والرجاء للصابرين، وبشرهم بحسن الثواب والجزاء،فقال عز وجل .
((وبشر الصابرين))البقرة/

فالبلاء ما هو ألا تكفير للذنوب ،ورفع للدرجات،وتمحيصا للقلوب.

والمؤمنون الصادقون هم الذين يدركون هذه الحكمة،ويفهمون هذه الرسائل الربانية.
ولذلك فهم يعتبرون النقمة نعمة،والمحنة منحة.

((أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين)) آل عمران/

والله سبحانه وتعالى يميز بالابتلاء الخبيث من الطيب
فالابتلاء يوقظ العبد من الغفلة، ويذكره بعد النسيان..فيهرع إلى الله متضرعا يلوذ بالله مستغيثا.
((وإذا مس الإنسان الضر دعانا لجنبه أو قاعدا أو قائما))يونس/12

إن الله أذا أحب عبداً ابتلاه ،حتى يسمع دعاؤه، ويحقق رجاءه
وقد يدعو الإنسان ربه وقت المحن
فيؤخر الله إجابة الدعاء...لحكمة يعلمها الله
فيحدث للقلب ضعف ووهن بسبب التأخير
وهنا يجد الشيطان سبيلا إلى نفسه ،
فيتملك من أفكاره وخواطره بالوسوسة وزعزعة الإيمان ..
فإذا أستسلم العبد لهذه الوساوس أساء الظن بمولاه..فبذلك بعد عن رحمة الله وهداه.
فعلى المؤمن الصادق ألا يتعجل الإجابة أو ييأس منها أو يركن إلى وساوس الشيطان،
ويخضع لهواجسه فيهتز يقينه ،وتضعف ثقته بالله...
فالدعاء مخ العبادة، ومن أعظم وسائل الفرج،وفيه يجد الجريح بلسما لجراحه ،وشفاء لآلامه،وفرجا لضيقه وأحزانه.......
فلنحتسب عند الله ما نحن فيه من بلاء..وشدة..وكرب..وهم..وأحزان
وخاطبت ربي (إلهي قد نزل بي ما قد تكأدني ثقله وألم بي ما قد بهظني حمله وبقدرتك أوردته إلي )( إلهي لا أسألك رد القضاء ولكن أسألك اللطف فيه ) 

فلنأخذ النبي وأهل بيته هم وسيلتنا في تفريج همومنا وقضاء حوائجنا ورفع شكوانا فهم الحبل المتصل بين الأرض والسماء 
فبهم يُنفس الغم ويزيح الهم ويبسط الرزق وتُقضى الحوائج 
فلولاهم ما ارتفعت سماء ولا بسطت أرض فهم إسوتنا في الصبر على البلاء  
وكما جاء في مناجاة الإمام زين العابدين عليه السلام

(( إلهي ليس لي وسيلة إليك إلا عواطف رأفتك ، ولا لي ذريعة إليك إلا عوارف رحمتك ، وشفاعة نبيك نبي الرحمة ، ومنقذ الأمة من الغمة فاجعلها لي سبباً إلى نيل غفرانك وصيرهما لي وصلةً إلى الفوز برضوانك ، وقد حل رجائي بحرم كرمك وحط طمعي بفناء جودك فحقق فيك أملي و اختم بالخير عملي ...........))       155   142    [/SIZE]

----------

دمعة على السطور (06-07-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*مــــــاأروع الصبر وما أعظمه* 
*فكلنـآ قد نمر بفترآآت حزن وألم ونشعر بأن الكون يضيق بنا* 
*وتظلم الحياة في أعيننـآ* 
*فنبكي ونختنق ألمـآآ وحزنآ* 
*لكن .. !!* 
*عندما نتذكر فضل الله ونعمه علينا تطمئن قلوبنا* 
*ونتمسك بالدعـآء والمناجـآة لتخفيف ألمـنا* 
*وحينئذٍ نشعر بالرآحة والطمأنينه والرضـآ بما قدره الله لنا * 
*فالله تعـآلي يعطي الصآبرين خيرآآ* 
*ولعل البـلآء يمدنا بالقوة على تحمل المصآئب العظآم*

*أخي العزيز..*
*سلمت أنآملك على الطرح الرآآئع* 
*وأبعد الله عنك كل بلآء بحق محمد وآله الأطهــآر* 
*فهم السبيل للنجـاة في الدذنيآ والآخرة* 
*وهم وسيلتنا الى الله .. فلتتمسك بهم دومـآآ وأبدآآ* 
*موفق لكل خير ..*
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

تشكري أختي رنيم الحب
على هذا المرور العطر 
ولكن عندي ملاحظة بسيطة أنا أُنثى فناديني بأختي عزيزتي
لكِ شكري وتقديري

----------


## قطرة عطاء

فسبحانك من مقتدر لا يغلب وذي أنات لا تعجل ... مقطع من دعاء الجوش الصغير حين تقرأ ما فيه وتتأمل تستحي من الله وتخجل من نفسك أمام وافر نعمه فكم من أسير في الحبوس وكم من عليل لا يعرف ليله من نهاره وكم من .... وكم من ... وأنا وأنت في سلم من هذا فسبحانه من رب لطيف رحيم 

شكرا لهذا الطرح الرائع وسدد الله قلمك

----------


## رنيم الحب

> تشكري أختي رنيم الحب
> على هذا المرور العطر 
> ولكن عندي ملاحظة بسيطة أنا أُنثى فناديني بأختي عزيزتي
> لكِ شكري وتقديري



*عذرآآ لم أكن أعرف ذلك* 
*فقد كنت محتـآآرة* 
*لأنكِ عضوة جديدة والاسم مشترك بين الجنسين* 
*فشكرآآ للنتبية*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

> فسبحانك من مقتدر لا يغلب وذي أنات لا تعجل ... مقطع من دعاء الجوش الصغير حين تقرأ ما فيه وتتأمل تستحي من الله وتخجل من نفسك أمام وافر نعمه فكم من أسير في الحبوس وكم من عليل لا يعرف ليله من نهاره وكم من .... وكم من ... وأنا وأنت في سلم من هذا فسبحانه من رب لطيف رحيم 
> 
> شكرا لهذا الطرح الرائع وسدد الله قلمك



تشكري أختي قطرة عطاء على هذا التعقيب الذي اثلج خاطري
تحياتي لكِ أختي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

تلك الهموم تغتصب ارواحنا اغتصاباً....

حتى تكاد أن تغتالنا علناً...

لولا فضل الله ورحمته....وبركات نبيه وآل نبيه ..
هو الله وحدهُ شافي الصدور...وهم محمد وآله وسيلتنا إلى الله في كلِّ ضيق ٍ وعافية .....




أخيتي الغالية ...حبي عترة محمد

سلم حبركِ القوي...وقلبكِ الصامد...
وجه الأمل كان مُشرقاً بلُبِّ حرفك....


لي رجاء أن يشفي الرب قلبك من كل وجع ...
وأن يفتح لكِ من الفرج أبواباً مضاعفات ..

بحق المطهرين...


عشقتُ الهدوء المنطوي حول حرفك....والروحانية المأسور بها قلمك..

موفقة ميسرة مساعيكِ بإذن الكريم
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*غاليتي دمعه على السطور حماكِ الله* 
*وزادكِ من عنده خيراً*
*لكِ كل الشكر والتقدير* 
*في هذا المنتدى المبارك قد وجدت نفسي*
*كنت ابحثُ عنها سجلت في كذا منتدى فلم أجد نفسي إلا في هذا المنتدى* 
*وهذا يعود للتشجيع الدائم المستمر بوجود كلمات تطبع على الفؤاد فيكون لها رنين على النفس*
*عزيزتي دمعه على السطور دمتي ودام تعقيبكِ المُشجع*
*لا حرمني الله منكن أخواتي* 
*لكن مني أفضل التحايا والسلام*

----------

